# dnp legal stuff



## tbone2213 (May 31, 2014)

Is dnp illegal? i read the sticky but wasnt sure


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

i wouldnt wanna be caught with it..stinky ass yellow toxic sperm making shit


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

It's not approved for human use and it's illegal to sell or purchase for human consumption. If you got caught with it in your possession I doubt you'd be looking at jail time (more like a fine or something), as it's not a controlled substance as far as I know. 


Best bet, don't keep it in your car or travel with it. Keep it at home. LE isn't kicking down your door for a bottle of DNP


----------

